# spelling....how important is it.....



## grannieannie (Oct 4, 2009)

Hi guys,

Just wondering how important is spelling to you.....I guess I'm old school...but to me it's really important, yet I see so many misspelled words it makes me cringe. I'm not perfect at it myself, but to me there are basics and so few people seem to be aware of them. I see it every day on this forum and wonder how people get along when applying for jobs or writing business letters, or do people rely on the spell check on the computers?

Cheers, Annie.


----------



## Rach85 (Oct 4, 2009)

Im really particular about it too. And the place I work, my boss told me it was one of the main reasons he hired me. But spell check can get it wrong too. Sometimes it gives the american spelling of the word


----------



## Kersten (Oct 4, 2009)

Lol Annie....I'm with you, grammatical errors and incorrect spelling are a pet peeve. I think youve hit the nail on the head, people rely on spell checkers. Haing said that, I had a boss once who was a regional manager for one of the largest companies of it's type in Australia who never capitalised in his emails, barely ever spelled properly and had absolutely no understanding of basic punctuation. That wasn't just between us in the office with him, he'd do it when emailing the company managers.


----------



## reptilefan95 (Oct 4, 2009)

Annie as i was reading this i was looking for spelling errors but i couldnt find them, so i guess your spelling is good


----------



## Mudimans (Oct 4, 2009)

Hey Kersten, you misspelled "having" in your first line.


----------



## Snakelove (Oct 4, 2009)

as long as its not too shortened and readable then i reckon im fine.


----------



## reptilefan95 (Oct 4, 2009)

Mudimans said:


> Hey Kersten, you misspelled "having" in your first line.


 

You beat me to it! All i can think about now is Ralph Wiggum "Me fail english, thats unpossible"


----------



## Vixen (Oct 4, 2009)

Oh no Kersten, you forgot a 'v' in having. :lol: I forgive you.  (edit: Dangit, beat me!)

Also a peeve for me, it assaults my brain trying to read some peoples spelling! Especially when they don't know how to use a comma or fullstop. I might use a bit of slang on msn and texting, but even then I like to type properly most of the time.


----------



## Jay84 (Oct 4, 2009)

See i am very very particular in my spelling and grammar, until it comes to the forums and internet chat. then i use slang or abbreviations etc. also when i type i cant be bothered being picky about my fat fingers hitting wrong keys etc. i am also very anal about handwriting, i have very neat tidy handwriting and cant stand trying to translate and decipher someones scribble!!!

just as long as ppl can understand where i am going and what im trying to say then thats all i care about.


----------



## Khagan (Oct 4, 2009)

Yes, it annoys me too. I know my spelling or grammar isn't always perfect.. But i try my best and i don't think i do too bad for someone who never went past year 8 in school lol.

What annoys me THE MOST though is not people who spell incorrectly through not knowing the spelling, but people who purposely spell crap wrong or with z instead of s etc. It's like they try as hard as they can to sound like a tool.


----------



## rubysnake (Oct 4, 2009)

im a terrible speller always have been and the use of spell check on computers meant it never bothered me... well until my english exam this month!!! ahh!


----------



## grannieannie (Oct 4, 2009)

I think everyone makes typo errors, everyone abbreviates and yes, American spelling gets in the way sometimes too....allowances have to be made...but it's the things like.....made and maid .... their and there...too and to....something and somethink.....your and you're. I try to get around words I have trouble with....I can never get the word...weather right...is it...weather or not...or is it the climate....  so I'll use another word instead, rather than run the risk of incorrect spelling.  That's my little way of cheating.  There's always a "correct" way to cheat. 

Your comments are interesting.


----------



## reptilefan95 (Oct 4, 2009)

rubysnake said:


> im a terrible speller always have been and the use of spell check on computers meant it never bothered me... well until my english exam this month!!! ahh!


 
heheh good luck ruby!


----------



## rubysnake (Oct 4, 2009)

gee thanks repltilefan95 its 3 weeks and 6 days till my english exam! awww my final lot of exams ever... until uni next year.. well if all goes well haha


----------



## reptilefan95 (Oct 4, 2009)

rubysnake said:


> gee thanks repltilefan95 its 3 weeks and 6 days till my english exam! awww my final lot of exams ever... until uni next year.. well if all goes well haha


 

Your counting down the days like christmas shouldnt you be trying to not think about it


----------



## slim6y (Oct 4, 2009)

Kersten said:


> Lol Annie....I'm with you, grammatical errors and incorrect spelling are a pet peeve. I think youve hit the nail on the head, people rely on spell checkers. Haing said that, I had a boss once who was a regional manager for one of the largest companies of it's type in Australia who never capitalised in his emails, barely ever spelled properly and had absolutely no understanding of basic punctuation. That wasn't just between us in the office with him, he'd do it when emailing the company managers.



Did you spell check this Kersten?

You've - don't forget the apostrophe the little thing the French gave us that we use just as wrongly as they're, there and their!!!

Other than 'Haing' meant to spell 'Having' - you've done one bang up job 

But as a teacher of the sciences I personally just like spelling, want to see it used correctly and I like it when I am corrected in class by my students....


----------



## Kersten (Oct 4, 2009)

VixenBabe said:


> Oh no Kersten, you forgot a 'v' in having. :lol: I forgive you.  (edit: Dangit, beat me!)
> 
> Also a peeve for me, it assaults my brain trying to read some peoples spelling! Especially when they don't know how to use a comma or fullstop. I might use a bit of slang on msn and texting, but even then I like to type properly most of the time.



!! I know, aren't I terrible. I love that we can't pick the difrunce between bad spelin and typos  :lol: If you can't laugh at yourself, who can you laugh at 

No checking Slim6y....and I never ever get its and it's right. It's my Waterloo.....oh my god I just did it!!


----------



## reptilefan95 (Oct 4, 2009)

Kersten said:


> !! I know, aren't I terrible. I love that we can't pick the difrunce between bad spelin and typos  :lol: If you can't laugh at yourself, who can you laugh at
> 
> No checking Slim6y....and I never ever get its and it's right. It's my Waterloo.....oh my god I just did it!!


 

Now your just asking for trouble


----------



## Rox.n.Lix (Oct 4, 2009)

Mis-typing in one thing (i have certain keys that stick on my keyboard and find the same letters missing from all my blurbs lol). I am forgiving of leaving out apostrophes. Abbreviations are ok too, but when i see the wrong to/too/two, their/there/they're etc. that really gets me. I also don't understand why people would use 'kewl' instead of cool. It's not any faster to type? Or myne? I've seen that on here too.

My favourite spelling mistake is when people say SPELT. Ha ha ha. The _irony_!!!


----------



## Rox.n.Lix (Oct 4, 2009)

Rox.n.Lix said:


> Mis-typing in one thing


See!!! Ha ha


----------



## grannieannie (Oct 4, 2009)

I loved it years ago when we had feminine and masculine forms of spelling....now that was a challenge. But that's all gone by the way side these days.


----------



## coz727 (Oct 4, 2009)

I'm with you Grannie Annie. I have a daughter going into high school next year and her spelling is atrocious. I've had her tutored all year with minimal improvement in her spelling. There doesn't seem to be a big emphasis on spelling like when I was at school. They all rely on spellcheck, but it doesn't always correct grammatical errors.


----------



## Asharee133 (Oct 4, 2009)

Kersten said:


> Lol Annie....I'm with you, grammatical errors and incorrect spelling are a pet peeve. I think *youve* hit the nail on the head, people rely on spell checkers. *Haing* said that, I had a boss once who was a regional manager for one of the largest companies of it's type in Australia who never *capitalised* in his emails, barely ever spelled properly and had absolutely no understanding of basic punctuation. That wasn't just between us in the office with him, he'd do it when emailing the company managers.


  caught out!


----------



## wranga (Oct 4, 2009)

know coment


----------



## Kersten (Oct 4, 2009)

Asharee133 said:


> caught out!



Lol Poss....you picked two typos, one correct spelling and missed the "it's" that should have been an "its"!! :lol: But I get ya


----------



## ivonavich (Oct 4, 2009)

I hate spelling errors. Worse thing is proof reading menus (for those that don't know I'm a chef) and getting the terms right that are in other languages. Jambalayla is one that doesn't spell like it sounds for one...


----------



## garycahill (Oct 4, 2009)

Very important! Typo's are different, you don't make the same mistakes writing something by hand as you do when you type.
I won't reply to a thread that I cant read. It's not that hard to learn, if you can't be bothered, well you are only putting yourself at the back of the queue!


----------



## JupiterCreek (Oct 4, 2009)

I'm a pedant... guilty as charged. However I must admit I overuse the elipsis (...) and I bought a cheap Microsoft wireless keyboard that drops characters and inserts spaces as the batteries go flat which annoys the crap out of me. :-(

I really get annoyed at SMS-speak, lack of punctuation and the insertion of random LOLs, ROTFLMAOs etc, but I try to use emoticons as a way of conveying mood. We use written language to share ideas and information. If everyone is to understand those ideas and information it helps if we're literate.


----------



## Kris (Oct 4, 2009)

i fink speln iz vry imptnt hear. Know dowt a bowt eet. How's that for cool.
Chris


----------



## Rox.n.Lix (Oct 4, 2009)

Asharee133 said:


> caught out!


Oh Asharee! I hope you didn't think it was _capitalized_?


----------



## fritzi2009 (Oct 4, 2009)

I think 'wether' is used as in 'wether or not' and 'weather' is like the climate and rain and what not. That's always the way I've done it  Haha.


----------



## tooninoz (Oct 4, 2009)

Kris said:


> i fink speln iz vry imptnt hear. Know dowt a bowt eet. How's that for cool.
> Chris


That works perfectly with an East End accent


----------



## whcasual79 (Oct 4, 2009)

i just use short forms cuz it's easier ha 

one thing that really annoys me is when people say "should of" instead of "should've" which is the right way to spell it ...


----------



## slim6y (Oct 4, 2009)

whcasual79 said:


> i just use short forms cuz it's easier ha
> 
> one thing that really annoys me is when people say "should of" instead of "should've" which is the right way to spell it ...



Should of?

You should have spelt it should've which is what should've is actually....

could of, should of, would of (a good start)


----------



## pythonmum (Oct 4, 2009)

fritzi2009 said:


> I think 'wether' is used as in 'wether or not' and 'weather' is like the climate and rain and what not. That's always the way I've done it  Haha.


weather = conditions outside (rain, sun, etc.)
whether = if
wether = neutered male sheep

I'm with you grannieannie - drives me nuts when spelling is all over the place. I'm a science teacher like slim6y. We don't usually take marks off for spelling and grammar, but sometimes it is so awful that answers are difficult to read. People post their thoughts quickly on internet fora, so the spelling and grammar are even worse than usual. 

I used to work for a surgeon who had fits when he saw 'z' in a word and blamed me for using US spelling. Interestingly, the British journals have begun to use 'z' and I often had to defend myself and show him that the editors had made the changes. It will be interesting to see fi this becomes more common over the next 10 years or so.

PS For those without the linguistic background, 'forum' is the singular and 'fora' is the plural form of the word.


----------



## whcasual79 (Oct 4, 2009)

slim6y said:


> Should of?
> 
> You should have spelt it should've which is what should've is actually....
> 
> could of, should of, would of (a good start)



isn't that exactly what i said .... i get emails and messages from people and instead of spelling "should've", they always spell "should of"


----------



## Kersten (Oct 4, 2009)

You know how when you look at or hear words over and over they start to sound funny. Should is freaking me out.....


----------



## slim6y (Oct 4, 2009)

pythonmum said:


> weather = conditions outside (rain, sun, etc.)
> whether = if
> wether = neutered male sheep
> 
> ...



The Americanisation of many words in science (especially chemistry) is running rampant.

Sulphur (original spelling) is now accepted as sulfur (for example).

I'm just waiting for aluminium to become aluminum....


----------



## slim6y (Oct 4, 2009)

whcasual79 said:


> isn't that exactly what i said .... i get emails and messages from people and instead of spelling "should've", they always spell "should of"



I see what you're saying now... they need to say should have... Well, glad you're on to it...


----------



## pythonmum (Oct 4, 2009)

slim6y said:


> Sulphur (original spelling) is now accepted as sulfur (for example).
> 
> I'm just waiting for aluminium to become aluminum....


I'm from the USA, but have always used the spelling sulphur. At my school they use sulfur and it drives me nuts! I think aluminium will remain because the pronunciation is different.


----------



## Rox.n.Lix (Oct 4, 2009)

Aluminum and Aluminium is kind of an evolution thing if you research it. World Wide Words: Aluminium versus aluminum 
And if you are going to post in this thread about how words are SPELLED, please spell spelled correctly!!!
Spelt is a type of wheat grain.


----------



## grannieannie (Oct 4, 2009)

Ha, ha, ha, we're really getting into it now aren't we.  I'm loving this....can we go a bit further and get into the meanings of words too.....like.....gay used to mean happy !! aweful used to mean full of awe and wonder, not something bad..........so many words have changed their meanings over the years.....the English language is changing all the time....no wonder people get confused.


----------



## Rox.n.Lix (Oct 4, 2009)

grannieannie said:


> Ha, ha, ha, we're really getting into it now aren't we.  I'm loving this....can we go a bit further and get into the meanings of words too.....like.....gay used to mean happy !! aweful used to mean full of awe and wonder, not something bad..........so many words have changed their meanings over the years.....the English language is changing all the time....no wonder people get confused.


Yes, it could get quite ferocious! I really am amazed at how many people get their homophones mixed up.


----------



## moosenoose (Oct 4, 2009)

Can someone post that weird spelling paragraph block that everyone can read even though it's all back-to-front and inside-out! :lol: I've only seen it 50 billion times!


----------



## slim6y (Oct 4, 2009)

Rox.n.Lix said:


> Aluminum and Aluminium is kind of an evolution thing if you research it. World Wide Words: Aluminium versus aluminum



I've seen about 4 different versions of the aluminum / aluminium debate - from original spelling errors (told by my chemistry teacher who I believe to be honest) to what you posted.... 

Apparently (my chemistry teacher told me) there was a shipment of aluminium to Canada and the shipment documents were spelled (see, I didn't hit your per peeve) incorrectly. And it stuck from there.... 

So it appears your research, while from a different site, is also located (almost) word for word on the wiki - and to be perfectly honest, I have a hard time trusting the 'wiki' 

But I'll let you make that call :shock:


----------



## Kris (Oct 4, 2009)

Rox.n.Lix said:


> Yes, it could get quite ferocious! I really am amazed at how many people get their homophones mixed up.



There are confusing gay phones? Or are some phones so mixed up they turn gay?


----------



## slim6y (Oct 4, 2009)

Rox.n.Lix said:


> And if you are going to post in this thread about how words are SPELLED, please spell spelled correctly!!!
> Spelt is a type of wheat grain.



And while we're on research 

spelt - definition of spelt by the Free Online Dictionary, Thesaurus and Encyclopedia.

A past tense and a past participle of spell

Spelt Definition | Definition of Spelt at Dictionary.com

–verb
a pt. and pp. of spell 

spelt - Definition from the Merriam-Webster Online Dictionary

Main Entry: 2spelt
Pronunciation: \ˈspelt\
chiefly British past and past participle of spell

Oxford Concise Dictionary:

A past tense and past participle of spell 
I think that's conclusive - spelt is accepted as the past tense of spell.


----------



## Rox.n.Lix (Oct 4, 2009)

Damn, I got schooled!


----------



## notechistiger (Oct 4, 2009)

I write a lot (novels and the like), so grammatical and spelling accuracy (as much as I can) just carries on from there. I think writing with internet slang is just plain laziness, so I pride myself in keeping as proper as I can.

This is sometimes ignored, however, if I'm playing WoW and don't have much time to type


----------



## Kris (Oct 4, 2009)

That is awesome. How cool.


----------



## rubysnake (Oct 4, 2009)

reptilefan95 said:


> Your counting down the days like christmas shouldnt you be trying to not think about it



i cant help it.. im super nervous.. i need a to get over 25 to get into uni and im pretty borderline.. doing pretty crappy at English this year (of all years ) :lol:


----------



## beardy_boy_6 (Oct 4, 2009)

i dnot thnik its taht improtnat


----------



## Dipcdame (Oct 4, 2009)

grannieannie said:


> I think everyone makes typo errors, everyone abbreviates and yes, American spelling gets in the way sometimes too....allowances have to be made...but it's the things like.....made and maid .... their and there...too and to....something and somethink.....your and you're. I try to get around words I have trouble with....I can never get the word...weather right...is it...weather or not...or is it the climate....  so I'll use another word instead, rather than run the risk of incorrect spelling.  That's my little way of cheating.  There's always a "correct" way to cheat.
> 
> Your comments are interesting.



Weather is what happens climate wise, whether or not is the other one........ although that don't look right, right?? A whether is also a female sheep!


----------



## Kersten (Oct 4, 2009)

Dammit people I'm supposed to be having a holiday from the great grammar/spelling debate!!!! I come here to escape logic, reason and effective communication. For the love of God....you've taken away my haven :lol:


----------



## MrHappy (Oct 4, 2009)

Correct spelling is very important to me. I drive my wife crazy with it. 
I don't think it helps kids when you see a lot of signs/advertising with deliberate spelling 'changes' (Pet Centa, Tuff Muff etc.)


----------



## grimbeny (Oct 4, 2009)

Verry


----------



## ravan (Oct 5, 2009)

Rox.n.Lix said:


> but when i see the wrong to/too/two, their/there/they're etc. that really gets me. I also don't understand why people would use 'kewl' instead of cool. It's not any faster to type? Or myne? I've seen that on here too.



lol this annoys me too! And I hate people who use numbers at the end of words... like sum1. Argh!!!!
Or just types one big paragraph with no punctuation. >.<



MrHappy said:


> C Tuff Muff etc.)



lol theres a sign with 'tuff muff' on it?


----------



## Colin (Oct 5, 2009)

Mudimans said:


> Hey Kersten, you misspelled "having" in your first line.



:lol: I try to use correct spelling and grammar, but sometimes when I'm trying to type (with two fingers) in the dark, with only the laptop screen for illumination.. it goes wayyyy wrong :lol:

sometimes it's hard to convey exactly what your brain is thinking to legible grammatically correct text


----------



## MrHappy (Oct 5, 2009)

ravan said:


> lol theres a sign with 'tuff muff' on it?


 
As in Tough Mufflers.
Please explain what you thought it meant!


----------



## ravan (Oct 5, 2009)

MrHappy said:


> As in Tough Mufflers.
> Please explain what you thought it meant!



*cough* ummm nothing  
:lol:


----------



## HoffOff (Oct 5, 2009)

lol wut?


----------



## mwloco (Oct 5, 2009)

When it comes to typing like on these forums I don't get too bothered by poor spelling as long as I can understand what the person is saying. Although I feel like the english language will never be the same. People are shortening words left right and centre and because nobody corrects people on it, some people simply don't know any better.

The thing that I get most annoyed about is poor grammar. When people say "oh I done this", I cringe so much. It's horrible and just makes a person (who may be otherwise intelligent) sound uneducated. 

Mum's a school teacher so she's raised me to be very aware of spelling and grammar, but I have heard of teachers who don't even know how to spell correctly!

(Yes I did type this being careful of my spelling and grammar, and I admit normally I'm not really that careful)


----------



## wiz-fiz (Oct 5, 2009)

It doesn't bother me as long as I can understand it. Internet slang I have no probs with. And when people don't use correct grammar, like "I done it."


Will


----------



## shamous1 (Oct 5, 2009)

*Spelling*

I'm with you.

I know people can mistakes (i.e. typo's) with their spelling/punctuation and that's fine with me...........BUT........there are people who are lazy spellers who try to abbreviate everything causing confusion along the way.

I see more and more of these spelling mistakes happening;

I no something = I know something
to snakes = Two snakes

There are so many times I see people making lazy spelling mistakes and sometimes you want to correct them but don't want to insult them by doing so. Generally I like to leave the correction of spelling mistakes up to the spelling police and YES you know who you are:lol:


----------



## Just_Joshin (Oct 5, 2009)

ravan said:


> *cough* ummm nothing
> :lol:


 
A female that is playing hard to get or should be out of your league so you've got to pull out all stops to be the one to take her home for "coffee".

e.g. "Dude, why is *insert name* being such a tuff muff tonight, she wasn't last week"
"Now that chick is going to be one tuff muff to crack!"

I think you get my drift

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## JupiterCreek (Oct 5, 2009)

> A female that is playing hard to get or should be out of your league so you've got to pull out all stops to be the one to take her home for "coffee".


 
A female WHO... that or which are used for inanimate objects or animals, who is used for people.


----------



## Kersten (Oct 5, 2009)

Oh....I just thought she meant a hand warmer (you know, a muff) thingiemijigger made out of old leather (well....tough....)....


----------



## TahneeMaree (Oct 5, 2009)

I'm not the most perfect speller and alot of people probably aren't either... Though I really hate when people can't be bothered using some of the simplest gramar and good spelling, like when the write Lik Dis and quite obviously change the spelling of words in general conversation to make them look weird but still resemble what they're suposed to be...

If you sincerely mis-spell then sure, that's ok I guess, honest mistakes... But please, if you know how to spell the words, don't try to bee cool and screw them up on purpose, it just makes you look silly.

Sorry about the rant, lol
I just quite like propper spelling and punctuation...

PS: if I've mis-spelled anything, please correct me so I can contunue learning


----------



## IronTom (Oct 5, 2009)

If you think poor typing is horrible, listen to some of these people over here in the deep south...

There is a lady I have to work with that can't even speak legibly. It isn't from any sort of disability, she can say the word correctly but just doesn't. Instead of sausage its saursage. It isn't fruit, its fyoot. About every third sentence out of her mouth leaves me wondering what in the world she is on about. Drives me bonkers!!


----------



## TahneeMaree (Oct 5, 2009)

lol poor lady, imagine living with that, it would be horrible


----------



## TahneeMaree (Oct 5, 2009)

My pet hate is the phrase "I didn't do nothing"
... If you haven't done nothing, the obviously you've done something?


----------



## JupiterCreek (Oct 5, 2009)

Does anyone else find it oddly cool that we're discussing spelling and grammar and correcting each others' use of the language, yet this whole thread has been completely civilised?

APS has more information and a lot more posts than the Aussie Reptile Keeper and Australian Reptile fora, but it also has more egos, bad attitude and mob mentality. It's nice that this sub-group is playing nicely together!


----------



## grannieannie (Oct 5, 2009)

I can't believe it....I started this topic and look at the response....I had no idea so many people would be interested in discussing this.....how cool is that  And as you say JupiterCreek, everyone is being so nice about it.


----------



## PSimmo (Oct 5, 2009)

Bad spelling is also one of my pet hates.
I have students that will hand in essay & assignment work that is riddled with SMS talk and bad spelling, I fail them and tell them "You where told to write it in English!"


----------



## ravan (Oct 5, 2009)

on a related note, people who type LiKe ThiS give me the absolute ****s!
lowercase or uppercase, choose one damn it!


----------



## bfg23 (Oct 5, 2009)

Oh rAvAn I wAs aBoUt To SaY hOw MuCh I hAtE wHeN peOpLe wRitE liKE tHiS.

haha the spelling filter on this doesn't include the word ****s?

****s ****s ****s


----------



## TheDarkRose (Oct 5, 2009)

A majority of the time I pride myself on my spelling and attention to it. I find that on chatrooms I make an effort to spell correctly and use punctuation, which of course is very rare on the internet. I think it portrays intelligence, and I am finding that people think I'm a lot older because of it.
When I was at school we did a 9 month research project. I wrote mine, and then had my mum read over it as she does proof reading at work.
I was astonished to hear that many people had typos in their handed in project. I would have thought that would be the first thing you would change. I read (red? how do I spell that one? mental blank ) one that was from a non-english speaking background and my gosh the english was terrible!!
Even at my tender age I value spelling as a basic necessity.
And as for hand writting at work (for those of you who dont know I work at a funeral home) I have to process death certificates into the computer which means de-coding the hand writing of the doctors who wrote the medical cause of death certificate. It is easily the hardest part of my job!


----------



## ravan (Oct 5, 2009)

TheDarkRose said:


> And as for hand writting at work (for those of you who dont know I work at a funeral home) I have to process death certificates into the computer which means de-coding the hand writing of the doctors who wrote the medical cause of death certificate. It is easily the hardest part of my job!



on a completely unrelated note, your job sounds awesome!


----------



## TahneeMaree (Oct 5, 2009)

LOL TheDarkRose... engineers are just as bad! I spend half my day asking them "what's that word?" because it all looks like chicken scratch... It's really bad when even they can't read what they have written!


----------



## Kersten (Oct 5, 2009)

Just on a side note; as someone who has had to read over a lot of job applications I find it amazing how many are riddled with spelling mistakes and grammatical errors. That included applications for admin as well as labour jobs. The admin applications with errors ended up being turfed without further review.

I don't know if it's ever possible to be flawless in terms of spelling and grammar. One of my lecturers has been studying and teaching it for years and she says it's very much a living thing. She's still learning now.


----------



## TahneeMaree (Oct 5, 2009)

Yeah, I belive it's something you continue to learn... I read alot of books and I even find errors in those lol


----------



## TheDarkRose (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks Ravan, I really enjoy it.
TahneeMaree sounds like you can relate, its so tricky when its words, or should I say medical conditions that you have never heard of. Even if you get the word right your still unsure.


----------



## TheDarkRose (Oct 5, 2009)

TahneeMaree said:


> I'm not the most perfect speller and alot of people probably aren't either... Though I really hate when people can't be bothered using some of the simplest gramar and good spelling, like when the write Lik Dis and quite obviously change the spelling of words in general conversation to make them look weird but still resemble what they're suposed to be...
> 
> If you sincerely mis-spell then sure, that's ok I guess, honest mistakes... But please, if you know how to spell the words, don't try to *bee* cool and screw them up on purpose, it just makes you look silly.
> 
> ...


 
My dear you appeare to have made some typo's. Let me just fix those up for you. I wouldn't have pointed them out if you didn't ask us to....


----------



## TahneeMaree (Oct 5, 2009)

LOL oops! Thanks... *feels silly*
...
It won't let me edit it! 
Now my blonde moment will be stuck there forever!

It should be spelled "continue"


----------



## ajdixon (Oct 5, 2009)

i dont really get agro at typos and such. sometimes people press the wrong key and don't pick it up. but getting their, they're and there mixed up, as well as to, too and two really bugs me. as well as bought and brought. those things just drive me mental!


----------



## miley_take (Oct 5, 2009)

ravan said:


> on a related note, people who type LiKe ThiS give me the absolute ****s!
> lowercase or uppercase, choose one damn it!





YES! And people whooo speakk liiike thiiisss

I mean for crying out loud, those letters aren't meant to be there, so why put them in? It doesn't look cool, and just annoys me to no end! :x


----------



## slim6y (Oct 5, 2009)

TheDarkRose said:


> My dear you appeare to have made some typo's. Let me just fix those up for you. I wouldn't have pointed them out if you didn't ask us to....



Well, you also appear to have made some typos - I've actually corrected them in my sentence - but just for future reference:

Typos is plural and hence does not require an apostrophe 

The poor apostrophe - so abused and so misused. The poor apostrophe.


----------



## pythons-rock! (Oct 5, 2009)

grannieannie said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just wondering how important is spelling to you.....I guess I'm old school...but to me it's really important, yet I see so many misspelled words it makes me cringe. I'm not perfect at it myself, but to me there are basics and so few people seem to be aware of them. I see it every day on this forum and wonder how people get along when applying for jobs or writing business letters, or do people rely on the spell check on the computers?
> 
> Cheers, Annie.


 
grannieannie, I couldn't agree more. Some of the vernacular butchery I've witnessed online has been so atrocious I've been left feeling so very sorry for the author. On one occasion I had gone as far as refusing to deal further with a potential buyer of a python due to their complete incompetence with written language (of course, this fact wasn't disclosed). I realise there may have been no correlation between their ability to adequately care for the animal and lack of spelling ability, but my gut instinct was to avoid selling them the specimen. We all make mistakes, however, skill refinement is one of the central themes in life, and mastering language is another.


----------



## grannieannie (Oct 5, 2009)

How profound we all are.....I love it....


----------



## J-A-X (Oct 5, 2009)

in this sort of environment i don't tend to get knotted up over typos and grammer,...... for a lot of us its can be caused by tiredness or a rush to get our '2cents worth' in.
It's when i see those sort of things on resumes that i shake my head and wonder how the world will be communicating in a few decades time,


----------



## grannieannie (Oct 6, 2009)

And when you listen to news readers on television.....oh it's painful !! Their pronunciation...yuk !


----------



## Kersten (Oct 6, 2009)

Lol I was thinking that the other night when I was listening to a newsreader trying to pronounce Samoa properly....the idea was there but the delivery was way off. It's worse in regional centres though. One of our local newsreaders is the most ocker old blokes you've ever heard. Come to think of it, listening to him makes the news almost bearable! But he's the exception.


----------



## MrHappy (Oct 6, 2009)

Okay, here's the teacher coming out in me. 'A lot' should be two words. I know some of the others have already been corrected. Like DarkRose, I only corrected this because you gave me permission to.
Cheers



TahneeMaree said:


> I'm not the most perfect speller and *alot* of people probably aren't either... Though I really hate when people can't be bothered using some of the simplest *gramar* and good spelling, like when *the* write Lik Dis and quite obviously change the spelling of words in general conversation to make them look weird but still resemble what they're *suposed* to be...
> 
> If you sincerely *mis-spell* then sure, that's ok I guess, honest mistakes... But please, if you know how to spell the words, don't try to bee cool and screw them up on purpose, it just makes you look silly.
> 
> ...


----------



## PhilK (Oct 6, 2009)

Very important. The internet "slang" people use drives me up the wall.. all through high school in the "lol/omg/roflmao/cyaz/dem" etc phase I could NOT stand it... My little brother is going through that age and I am stamping it out of him.

The way people type on the internet makes them look like imbeciles.


----------



## nicman72 (Oct 6, 2009)

cdnuolt blveiee taht I cluod aulaclty uesdnatnrd waht I was rdgnieg The phaonmneal pweor of the hmuan mnid Aoccdrnig to a rscheearch at Cmabrigde Uinervtisy, it deosn't mttaer inwaht oredr the ltteers in a wrod are, the olny iprmoatnt tihng is taht the frist and lsat ltteer be in the rghit pclae. The rset can be a taotl mses and you can sitll raed it wouthit a porbelm. Tihs is bcuseae the huamn mnid deos not raed ervey lteter by istlef, but the wrod as a wlohe. Amzanig huh? yaeh and I awlyas thought slpeling was ipmorantt to!


----------



## TahneeMaree (Oct 6, 2009)

MrHappy said:


> Okay, here's the teacher coming out in me. 'A lot' should be two words. I know some of the others have already been corrected. Like DarkRose, I only corrected this because you gave me permission to.
> Cheers


 

Hummm oh dear... I should stop posting while at work... 

alot - I thought this was how it is spelt? I had never been corrected on this in school...
gramar - grammar
the - supposed to be "they"
suposed - see line above
bee - be
mis-spell - I honestly don't know this one, I've seen it done a few ways... Another that I was not corrected on in school...

Maybe I should start making use of this thing called proof reading... 
It would save me from feeling very silly


----------



## TahneeMaree (Oct 6, 2009)

nicman72 said:


> cdnuolt blveiee taht I cluod aulaclty uesdnatnrd waht I was rdgnieg The phaonmneal pweor of the hmuan mnid Aoccdrnig to a rscheearch at Cmabrigde Uinervtisy, it deosn't mttaer inwaht oredr the ltteers in a wrod are, the olny iprmoatnt tihng is taht the frist and lsat ltteer be in the rghit pclae. The rset can be a taotl mses and you can sitll raed it wouthit a porbelm. Tihs is bcuseae the huamn mnid deos not raed ervey lteter by istlef, but the wrod as a wlohe. Amzanig huh? yaeh and I awlyas thought slpeling was ipmorantt to!


 
I love reading these paragraphs! I thind them quite interesting and amazing, I can read them so easily...


----------



## Kersten (Oct 6, 2009)

The only "text speak" I don't mind is lol, pmsl & lmao. Only because whenever I type hahahahaha I think it looks like you're suggesting you're cackling like a mad scientist, and teeheeheeheehee is a bit to girlie-girl and coy for me. Having said that you're never going to hear me do what someone was telling me their friend did the other day......SAYING LOL in a spoken conversation rather than laughing :shock:


----------



## mysnakesau (Oct 6, 2009)

I am a good speller. And I did a TAFE course which taught me how to read bad spelling and messy hand writing. I don't worry about other ppls spelling but I hope they proof read their employment applications before handing them in .. lol

So Kersten don't like shorthand? Don't like the likes of B4, L8, UR - I never get this one. Ppl use it as in "your" but to me it sounds like "you are". Coz, soz, what others are there? Your friend's friend's friend spends too much time on the computer or texting, by the sounds.


----------



## TheDarkRose (Oct 6, 2009)

I always get affect and effect mixed up. And I use too much punctuation, a habbit I am breaking out of.


----------



## JupiterCreek (Oct 7, 2009)

They've blocked a road near my house while pipes are laid. Cars are not allowed to enter. Buses are allowed to enter. The sign read "*No entry - Buses accepted*"

My daughter and I were trying to decide if the signwriter was trying to say that it was acceptable for buses to enter, that the street was safe for buses to be accepted, or was it just bad spelling and the intended meaning was that buses were the the exception to the no entry rule, ie. "No entry - Buses excepted"


----------



## IronTom (Oct 7, 2009)

I have been known to slip the occasional lol or rofl in spoken conversation. They sound a lot like laughter anyway. It's especially fun with the friends that are seen more on the internet (MMOs.)

I got a big kick out of it the first time I heard somebody lol out loud on Teamspeak. I wouldn't even know how the grammar for that should work. I heard somebody laugh out loud out loud?


----------



## MrHappy (Oct 7, 2009)

TahneeMaree said:


> Hummm oh dear... I should stop posting while at work...
> 
> alot - I thought this was how it is spelt? I had never been corrected on this in school...
> gramar - grammar
> ...


 

It has always driven me crazy when kids write 'alot'. I had one class that I couldn't get to stop and ever since then it gets to me. 'Misspell' is a tricky one. It doesn't look quite right to me. I had to look it up.

Don't feel silly. I enjoy teasing people. So whenever you feel like dishing it back out to me - go for it.


----------



## TahneeMaree (Oct 7, 2009)

MrHappy said:


> It has always driven me crazy when kids write 'alot'. I had one class that I couldn't get to stop and ever since then it gets to me. 'Misspell' is a tricky one. It doesn't look quite right to me. I had to look it up.
> 
> Don't feel silly. I enjoy teasing people. So whenever you feel like dishing it back out to me - go for it.


 

Lol, nah it's ok really. I honestly had no idea how complacent I had become! It was quite a shock.


----------



## TheDarkRose (Oct 7, 2009)

I used to spell it 'alot'. I made my msn account years and years ago back before I knew how to spell and have a lot as one word in it. Drives me mad.


----------



## slim6y (Oct 7, 2009)

Here's a couple of helpful sayings for those that have trouble remembering which is what... or is it what is which?

*You're a friend to the end* (correct spelling of friend has the word end at the end...)

*Buy bought... Bring brought*

That is if you buy something you bought it and if you bring something you brought it - a tough set of words with an easy saying to remember it.


----------

